# Official Rythmik Subs thread.



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

And for my first post,

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...-audio-subwoofer-thread-759.html#post41229641

From Post 22754.

Hi guys,

As I mentioned before Chris Fogel, from Hyperion Sound @ ELBO Studios in Glendale, CA got an FV15HP back in June 2015 for his film mastering studio. Today we got a second order from him for a pair of F12s for a small stereo room. He is very impressed with the capabilities of the FV15HP. So I just wanted to share with you guys the list of the movies he already mastered using the FV15HP:

Creed
Spy
Trumbo
Zoolander 2
5th Wave
Ghostbusters (still in production)
Birth of a Nation (just won Sundance)
Halo 5 soundtrack (game)


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Rythmik will be prototyping their first 18 inch sub in a ported configuration sometime in February with production targeted for the summer. I can't wait to see how this beast will perform given Rythmik's pedigree. 

Dimensions are 21"(W) x 33" (H) x 23" (D)

which is slightly larger than the FV15HP whose dimensions are 18"(W) x 24" (H )x 24"(D) - (26" D with grille and heatsink)

21” wide, 23” deep, 33” tall


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That is really cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTROSE (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a FV15HP and very impressed with its performance, I can't wait to see what an 18" version will be able to do. 

Regards,

RTROSE


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Rythmik is now selling a dual front ported sub using a 12" driver and a 400Watt amp with extension at 14 Hz down 4db ..


http://www.rythmikaudio.com/LVX12_specs.html


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Below is the output of the Rythmik line of subs ...taken from Rythmik's home page.

Output comparison
Every one of our subwoofers has bass extension lower than 20hz. Our frequency response specification is based on -3db point which is far more stringent than +/-3db that other manufacturers have used. +/-3db is more like our -6db specification because the former is equivalent to 0db/-6db specification. Lower bass extension is also advantageous in multiple sub setup.

At 20 Hz, our subs vary in their maximum output capability. The output at 20 Hz is shown relative to F12.

F12: 0db (baseline)
F8/FM8: -1.5db
L12: -1db
LV12R: +2.5db
L22: + 4db
LVX12: +4db
E15HP: + 4db
F15HP: +4.5db
FVX15: +6.5db
FV15HP: +9.5db
F25: +8db


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Update on the F25HPV sub.. Prototype pic... post number 23831

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...-audio-subwoofer-thread-795.html#post44607945


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

That dual 15" ported sub is gonna be a monster. Been eyeing Rythmik subs for a long time and lusting after a set of four F25 (dual 15" sealed). One of these days I will have a place to put them ....


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

3dbinCanada said:


> Update on the F25HPV sub.. Prototype pic... post number 23831
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...-audio-subwoofer-thread-795.html#post44607945




Yes please! I'll take 2. That should hopefully fill my cavernous space. 
Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

